# Prairie or mountains where do you have the most success



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I was wondering where people have had the most success. It seems like in the prairie you can see much more but there is very little structure to cover your approach and set up. In the mountains views are limited but cover is abundant.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck in the low desert, but that is where I hunt most of the time. The edges of the grass lands in northern AZ have produced as well but they are usually a bit hilly or have junipers to hide you and the truck. So I guess I can't say as if I've had better or worse luck in either.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Having hunted both, I find success in both. I do like the extreme open of the plains. It alows me to reach out and touch a big dog. When hunting the mountains I do go to areas that are rolling hills with more open small valleys, get up on the hill sides over looking the valleys.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ther beauty of Colorado is the vast amount of public land available for hunting. A little research and USFS maps and away you go.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been spending a lot of time at computer. I have Colorado big game maps that show all of the blm land. I have been compiling all swa and stl lands on google maps. Just a lot of fuel expense driving so far.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Benbibler said:


> I have been spending a lot of time at computer. I have Colorado big game maps that show all of the blm land. I have been compiling all swa and stl lands on google maps. Just a lot of fuel expense driving so far.
> 
> Thanks for all the info.


Hey Ben,

Check this out.... best investment i've ever made:

http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Chris. I will.


----------

